# Post your music videos here



## davidburke

WITHIN TEMPTATION : WHAT HAVE YOU DONE (LIVE)


----------



## TorLin




----------



## sprinter

Kinda strange combo, Def Leppard with Taylor Swift.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

*Iron & Wine - On Your Wings*​


----------



## Zephyr

The "new" Beatles song recorded for the Anthology project back in the mid-90s. Even though the production is a little stilted and heavy handed, a bit of the magic shines through. The neat thing about the video is the plentiful allusions to their songs and history, and the way it moves with a dreamlike, hypnotic quality. It's very pretty.


----------



## UltraShy




----------



## TorLin




----------



## sadsurvivor




----------



## UltraShy

In addition to being a skilled singer, Julie Westlake has has excellent musical taste -- note the torn Iron Maiden t-shirt she's wearing! You might also notice that she's hot.


----------



## SilentLoner

Maximum the Hormone: Billy in Despair (Theme from anime Death Note)


----------



## downbutnotout

Lol, i must be depressed. Cheesy but good.


----------



## kikachuck




----------



## Kelly

Kika, that's horrible. :lol






Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## downbutnotout




----------



## huh




----------



## VCL XI




----------



## sadsurvivor




----------



## Bredwh

One of my favorite songs and videos-


----------



## Bredwh

Also one of my favorite songs and videos-




This is the best version I could find. I had a better version without the lyrics over it but it was removed.


----------



## Desperate

I don't know how to post videos on here lol.. But this is Poker Face by Lady GaGa..(I know, I'm obsessed with this song lol)


----------



## Bredwh

Desperate said:


> I don't know how to post videos on here lol.. But this is Poker Face by Lady GaGa..(I know, I'm obsessed with this song lol)


Just click the







button and youtube tags will appear. Paste the youtube URL, in this case "http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7o0hIBksAVU", in between them and then cut out all of the URL but the part after the "=", in this case "7o0hIBksAVU", or just cut out that part on the actual youtube page and paste just that in between the youtube tags, same thing. That's it, embedded youtube vid.
Here it is-


----------



## downbutnotout

Desperate said:


> *I don't know how to post videos on here* lol.. But this is Poker Face by Lady GaGa..(I know, I'm obsessed with this song lol)


On the right (on youtube) there is a line that says "embed". Highlight the line, Right click on the text and click copy.

Paste the text into the forum reply here, and highlight all the text. Then click on the "youtube" icon you will see above the text on the forum reply screen.

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## UltraShy




----------



## PlasticinePorter

Cat Power - Metal Heart


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## seanybhoy




----------



## seanybhoy

Omg it actually worked i'm not retarded afterall.


----------



## LostPancake

PlasticinePorter said:


> Cat Power - Metal Heart


Hey Plasticine I love that song also. I once had "metal heart" as my slogan on a site, but then started getting these metalheads adding me as friends :roll

"it's damned if you don't and it's damned if you do
be true 'cause they'll lock you up in a sad sad zoo
oh hidy hidy hidy what're you trying prove?
by hidy hidy hiding you're not worth a thing"

album version:


----------



## vintagerocket




----------



## VCL XI

LostPancake said:


> Hey Plasticine I love that song also. I once had "metal heart" as my slogan on a site, but then started getting these metalheads adding me as friends :roll


Hahaha, they probably thought you were talking about the album "Metal Heart" by the band Accept. Although there is the always possibility that they were closet Cat Power fans.

I guess now's a good chance to post this then:






THEY'RE ALL LAUGHING AT MEEEEEE!


----------



## tremelo

dead or alive - 'brand new lover'






been stuck in my head all damn day after hearing it on the radio first thing this morning. quite a feast for the senses. has anyone seen pete burns lately? yikes!


----------



## UltraShy




----------



## Phibes




----------



## pi_sedoff




----------



## sprinter




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Bredwh

Good. Just damn good.


----------



## Zephyr




----------



## bezoomny

Ryan Adams - "Oh My Sweet Carolina"


----------



## likeOlikeH

BTW HOW DO YOU EMBED?


----------



## UltraShy

likeOlikeH said:


> BTW HOW DO YOU EMBED?


Simply press quote as if you're going to reply to this thread and you'll see what I did to embed it for you.


----------



## bezoomny

Flying Burrito Brothers - "Sin City"

Yes, it's country. But it's _good_.


----------



## dullard

Some entertaining lyrics in that song bezoomny.

Shotgun Jimmie - Mind Crumb






How can you not love this guy?


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Thresher V




----------



## sprinter




----------



## Zephyr




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Roberto

A true rock and roll specialist. I love tv people from the 50s, and what healthy perspective she has.


----------



## VCL XI




----------



## sprinter

Cold War Kids~Something is not right with me :?


----------



## Roberto

This is a song about life in general


----------



## refined_rascal

This may not be everyone's cup of tea, but this woman has serious talent.


----------



## Zephyr

Sukiyaki. It's all in Japanese, but good.

You can't tell me this song isn't beautiful.


----------



## pi_sedoff




----------



## Zephyr

Roberto said:


> A true rock and roll specialist. I love tv people from the 50s, and what healthy perspective she has.


Haha neat clip. I only wish the sound quality was better. Buddy Holly was great, absolutely great. A rock and roll "specialist" indeed.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## bezoomny




----------



## UltraShy




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Adelleda

Two of my favourite music videos directed by Michel Gondry, both Chemical Brothers songs.

*Let Forever Be*




*Star Guitar*


----------



## tremelo

'star guitar' is a well done video.


----------



## Adelleda

tremelo said:


> 'star guitar' is a well done video.


It is, I love it, very well made, glad you agree =)


----------



## Tez

Explosive ~~ Bond

Unlike Me - Kate Havnevik





My favourite clip =]


----------



## Stanley

One of my favorite 80's videos. And the song too.


----------



## pi_sedoff




----------



## tremelo

shamWOW vince slap chop remix






behold: the future of dance music.


----------



## Some Russian Guy

Weird Al Yankovic - Don't Download This Song






really epic and funny


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## LoneLioness

Soul Asylum- Misery


----------



## MaidMarian




----------



## MaidMarian




----------



## Brax

I've been watching belly dancing videos on youtube.


----------



## Brax

Are those showing up as embeds for everyone? It worked for a moment.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## MaidMarian




----------



## sprinter




----------



## Some Russian Guy

I only like drawn and fan made music videos on youtube.

so here's one that I like, at least in the beginning of it:

Electric Wizard - Funeralopolis


----------



## sprinter

I don't like 99% of "official" type music videos. To me they're all mostly Lip-synced monstrosities.

cuteness...


----------



## Alone42Long




----------



## MaidMarian




----------



## Alone42Long

I love Rammstein MaidMarian


----------



## bezoomny

The The - "Uncertain Smile"

This song is so good it blows me away every few weeks or so.


----------



## MaidMarian




----------



## seanybhoy




----------



## whiterabbit

Lollywood fun!

Noor Jehan - I Am Very Sorry






Nahid Akhtar - Dilbar Dilbara


----------



## Alone42Long

ha ha those remind me of the Kozak Dance.


----------



## Alone42Long

When working out on the treadmill or around the house this is a pretty good mix from the Bang Brothers


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Alone42Long

ya mon de 'African Postman' be deliverin mon ! ha ha Good Stuff ! Canadian Brotha


----------



## MaidMarian




----------



## Alone42Long

Some may not like this type stuff but I do.


----------



## seanybhoy




----------



## bezoomny

The Kinks - "Waterloo Sunset"


----------



## whiterabbit

whatsername75 said:


> Niice Lollywood! I'll throw some Bollywood into the mix:


That's brilliant.

More Lollywood. I just can't get enough of it. I'd love to know what's actually going on in some of these films.


----------



## CircularThinking

One of very few music videos that I actually like


----------



## damfino

bezoomny said:


> The Kinks - "Waterloo Sunset"


My all-time favorite group! Awesome song. I saw Ray Davies play the Beacon Theatre in NYC last year. This was one of the encores.


----------



## whiterabbit

I saw these guys play live last year. They were f**king fantastic. The guy on the far right played so enthusiastically he kept breaking the strings on his bow. I developed a bit of a crush on him over the course of the evening.


----------



## pi_sedoff




----------



## kenny87

Amorphis-Alone


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## pi_sedoff




----------



## Stanley

Wat zullen we drinken...
Probably the coolest drinking song!!! And Dutch is such a beautiful language, kicks German in the ***! :lol


----------



## kos




----------



## pi_sedoff




----------



## n1kkuh

This crap is AWESOME. I don't really like country music but this is good.


----------



## Alone42Long

*Hollywood Undead: Undead*

was going to put edit/clean version but sound quality weak
So uncut broadcast version






Remix of song about Israel 6 day war. I think original in this film 
remix in Phone Booth where I first heard & also Fast&Furious:Tokyo Drift
I like remix better. most seem to like original better.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## pi_sedoff




----------



## Alone42Long

orange ... orange you glad i didn't say banana 
A lot peeps seem prefer live so aight ha ha


----------



## Alone42Long




----------



## Alone42Long

Alizee lovely french singer with a wonderful voice & dance


----------



## Mooncalf




----------



## AussiePea




----------



## Mooncalf




----------



## seanybhoy




----------



## Zephyr

One of those elemental rockers it's impossible to do a bad cover of:






Keith Moon was a maniac.


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang

I love this song


----------



## Zephyr

This actually caused an uproar, once upon a time...


----------



## SomethingTangible

This is my big SA song, just listen to the first couple lines of lyrics and you'll get it.


----------



## AussiePea

SomethingTangible said:


> This is my big SA song, just listen to the first couple lines of lyrics and you'll get it.


Steven Wilson is so damn good, probably my favorite band these days. Cannot wait for their next album. If it is even half as good as Fear of a Blank Planet, it will be amazing.


----------



## imt




----------



## Alone42Long

Zephyr said:


> This actually caused an uproar, once upon a time...


*Since short people have got no reason to live lets share the love.*













*Being just an object kind of sucks.* :spank :blush

People Are Strange: Unkle + Stina Nordenstam <--The Doors are great but I really like this version.
http://www.imeem.com/raverkidazed/m...na-nordenstam-people-are-strange-unkle-remix/


----------



## Alone42Long

Eels - Lucky Day In Hell ... embed has been disabled. So have to click couple times to open.


----------



## VCL XI




----------



## Canadian Brotha

VCL XI said:


>


This is one of my favorite oldschool metal tracks, I've not heard it in a good while, thanks for posting


----------



## rainwater




----------



## My911GT2993

Calvin Harris - I'm Not Alone




Trance tune, uplifting


----------



## ShyViolet




----------



## Alone42Long




----------



## AussiePea




----------



## kenny87




----------



## MaidMarian




----------



## Sabu




----------



## Alone42Long

Vid is a compilation of ideas from Bible, movies like the Cell & bands like Gene Simmons of Kiss. 
Music is alright but visually I think pretty well produced.
Same way everyone gets ideas. Everything begets everything else directly or indirectly.


----------



## dullard

This popped up in my recommended videos and I thoroughly enjoyed it (I've been going on a bit of a Kazakh folk binge lately).


----------



## whiterabbit

I wish I could have seen Howlin' Wolf live.


----------



## Alone42Long




----------



## Alone42Long

dullard said:


> This popped up in my recommended videos and I thoroughly enjoyed it (I've been going on a bit of a Kazakh folk binge lately).


That was very pleasant. I thoroughly enjoyed as well.


----------



## sprinter

It's a cover but a cool one...


----------



## User57854

-


----------



## kenny87




----------



## Alone42Long

nice  I don't think he says & not listed in info but do you think that's a carrot inside the broccoli? I guess mom never told him not to play with his food. :lol


----------



## sssig

best songs ever 
Shiny Toy Guns - Rocketship




Johnny Cash -Hurt




Johnny Cash - The Man Comes Around


----------



## Alone42Long




----------



## scintilla




----------



## ShyFX

Jaan Pehechaan Ho said:


> demo: Treble Kalimba


That was dope!


----------



## Alone42Long

> Originally Posted by *Jaan Pehechaan Ho *
> _demo: Treble Kalimba_


I thought it was sharp too. I have the inner part of a old wind up dance thing or jewelry box. It's the same row of flat metal pieces & sounds. Just has a metal spool with indentions at the right place so as it turns it strokes the appropriate flat metal pieces like dude was with his fingers. I didn't know they had an instrument like that though especially with wah wah effect hole.
Really cool.


----------



## Alone42Long




----------



## ThirdEyeGrind

Deftones - Be Quiet And Drive (live/acoustic), and with Adam Sandler playing one of the guitars!


----------



## Catching Fire

Some metal stuff

Converge- No hereos 




Carcass- Heart Work 




Nile-Annihilation Of The Wicked 




Municipal Waste - The Art of Partying


----------



## zookeeper

Oh, and this:



dullard said:


> I've been going on a bit of a Kazakh folk binge lately.


is the greatest statement I've heard in a long, long time. Thank you, sir.


----------



## iingridd




----------



## Zephyr

Blow me out I am so sad I don't know why....


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## bezoomny




----------



## Catching Fire

The Pharcyde- Runnin'


----------



## seanybhoy

Yup i know i'm sad, guilty as charged .


----------



## Alone42Long




----------



## bezoomny




----------



## ShyFX

I will eat your soul!!


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Catching Fire

Hip Hops!

Cypress Hill- Illusions 




big daddy kane- warm it up kane 




J Dilla-http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jnnifg8jCoI


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

These two go some of the way in illustrating my cosmopolitan taste in music


----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## Catching Fire

At the Gates- Suicide Nation


----------



## zookeeper

Hells Yes!!


----------



## Alone42Long




----------



## Sunshine009




----------



## RoninDistance

I was going to post this in another thread, might as well put it here. Enjoy!


----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## kenny87

seems all the videos except this one disappeared.


----------



## rainwater

"Annie don't be shy,
and Annie don't just die, yeah,
looks don't make the world go round...
but it comes around.
And Annie don't be shy,
And Annie please don't cry,
I always have to stop myself...
Cause you're beautiful."

"It took her moments of feeling alive,
and made them moments of dying inside.
She needed someone to scream her name,
to take her pain, that's why I'm screaming..."

love this song.. makes me cry (not my usual type of music, sounds like christian rock) but lyrics are beautiful


----------



## sacred

0:53 someone from the crowd throws a fake viking helmet at the singer he just reacts with an arm in the air and a hey wtf are you doing? most singers would have a temper tantrum and walk off stage. amon amarth = badass


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Zephyr




----------



## ShyFX

A one-woman orchestra. I cant stop watching this.


----------



## zookeeper

Bowie gets uked.


----------



## UltraShy

You can ignore the first 3 1/2 minutes that it takes Axl to introduce the song.


----------



## UltraShy

This is a rarity -- an all female metal band, a musical genre that's almost exclusively male. They can actually play metal and they're hot Swedish girls too!


----------



## miminka

Hot Chip- _Ready for the Floor_. My favourite music video. I have watched this countless times.


----------



## Alone42Long




----------



## Sunshine009




----------



## Reachinghigher

*Feel the Benefit Live 3 - 1982*

Here's a unique song. Quite the jam. Nice trade off of leads between the bass and guitar. You must listen to the whole song to really appreciate this one. Music lovers will like this. A real classic.

One person told me, _"WOW, This is a great jam song! I got lost in it!"_

*Feel the Benefit Live 3 - 1982*
"Embedding disabled by request" so you'll have to click onto the YouTube link:


----------



## miminka

Gawd, this song is so awesome. If you hate the song, just mute it because you should seriously watch the video. It's really trippy.


----------



## VCL XI

Yesssssssss


----------



## kenny87




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## sprinter




----------



## zookeeper




----------



## sacred




----------



## zookeeper




----------



## sacred




----------



## UltraShy




----------



## WayOut

I'm sure someone around here will enjoy this because I've bee absolutely in love with it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

zookeeper said:


>


I watched this whole set online somewhere, it was a continuous video but I can't remember now. If you don't have it here's the youtube *link* to all the parts. Being me I'll showcase The Bad Brains reggae vibes:


----------



## LostPancake

damn this song is good. it's siouxsie covering the modern lovers.






Well she was sensitive
She understood me
She understood the European things of 1943
But she does all these things that I can't stand
I get jealous if she stays with another man

Well she cracked, I won't
She did things that I don't
*She'd self destroy, necessary to self enjoy
I self develop, necessary to self help*

Well she cracked, I won't
She did things that I don't
*She'd eat garbage, eat s***, get stoned
I stay alone, eat health food at home*

lol awesome lyrics


----------



## LostPancake

whatsername75 said:


> arcade fire - wake up


i have a hard time listening to arcade fire without turning the volume up _way_ too high.

that was great. that audience should have been dosed with something before they played that song though, lol.


----------



## zookeeper

Canadian Brotha said:


> I watched this whole set online somewhere, it was a continuous video but I can't remember now. If you don't have it here's the youtube *link* to all the parts.


Sweet! Thanks!

There are so few places I can get my reggae and my hardcore fix at the same time. Thank god for Bad Brains (or at least early 80s bad brains).


----------



## whiterabbit

I really love Lee Mavers' voice.


----------



## whiterabbit

And one more. I think they're miming in this one but...whatever...






Ok, I'll stop now.


----------



## Efsee

gotta love the pixies and their sarcastic music videos.










hey, how am I supposed to embed videos on here?:sus


----------



## zookeeper




----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

complete and utter brilliance, directed by martin Scorsese as well.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## whiterabbit

^Great post. I love Machine Gun. I was going to post a Jimi Hendrix video but seeing as you've taken care of it I'll go with some Cameo.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

I saw this live in Chicago a few weeks ago. I love Conor Oberst.

Edit:

Here is another one for good measure






:: swoon ::


----------



## Canadian Brotha

whiterabbit said:


> Great post. I love Machine Gun.


This version of Machine Gun is damn near my favorite Hendrix performance, it's too bad that's not the complete footage. The entire Band Of Gypsy's dvd has this sort of funk blues feel that is unique to that particular line up & Machine Gun is captured best in this format I feel. His other line ups have their moments with other tunes as we well know too



whiterabbit said:


>




^^^This is so 80's, lol. Notice how all the guys have staches, not to mention their outfits & the musical tone. Good Stuff! lol


----------



## Joel




----------



## zookeeper




----------



## EagerMinnow84




----------



## zookeeper




----------



## SOME




----------



## zookeeper




----------



## zookeeper




----------



## LostPancake




----------



## LostPancake




----------



## KyleThomas

I really like this song (heh, I wonder why? ) and I've always _loved_ the video.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

*As Cool As Coltrane*


----------



## JW791

Always makes me smile


----------



## whiterabbit

Magazine - Shot By Both Sides






I miss Top of the Pops.


----------



## bezoomny

Siouxsie & The Banshees - "Dazzle"


----------



## Stanley




----------



## EagerMinnow84




----------



## Canadian Brotha

An artsy piece






An oldschool take on a little drink & smoke






And some oldschool Afro-Jazz​


----------



## ShyFX

:boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## VCL XI




----------



## Zephyr

EagerMinnow84 said:


>


One of the all time great singles.

I like-a you.


----------



## zookeeper




----------



## ShyFX

If I ever have a kid I'm making a whole album like this.


----------



## VCL XI




----------



## Canadian Brotha

ShyFX said:


> If I ever have a kid I'm making a whole album like this.


This great for so many reasons, it really did make me smile, the completed song sounds like oldschool video game music


----------



## zookeeper

Very quiet, but very worth it.


----------



## zookeeper




----------



## dax

Zephyr said:


> One of the all time great singles.
> 
> I like-a you.


I'm partial to Victoria:


----------



## ShyFX

Canadian Brotha said:


> This great for so many reasons, it really did make me smile, the competed song sounds like oldschool video game music


yeah, it reminded me of old video game music too.


----------



## sprinter




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Zephyr

dax said:


> I'm partial to Victoria:


Best rock song ever written about a dead monarch, for sure :yes

Land of hope and gloria, land of my Victoria...


----------



## AussiePea

I win!


----------



## citizen_erased

sprinter said:


>


This is such a beautiful song


----------



## zookeeper




----------



## zookeeper

I'm not sure if this is technically a music video, but that doesn't matter, because it's ****ing amazing.






(make sure it's full screen!)


----------



## nightrain

:teeth


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## ShyFX

This guy is awesome.


----------



## TheExplosionist

Link
A stunning performance of arguably the most difficult piece of music ever written.
This is piano playing genius.


----------



## MrWorry

RIP Human Beat Box

First rap song i ever heard. Can still remember the looks on my parents face when i played it on the stereo.


----------



## TorLin




----------



## Zephyr

Arrhooooooooo


----------



## scintilla




----------



## Joel

Polaris - Hey Sandy
(WARNING: May induce nostalgia in those who grew up on 90's Nickelodeon)





This was also the only bit of vocals in the actual song.


----------



## zookeeper

Baaba Maal - Jamma Jenngii (recorded outdoors in Senegal, you can hear the waves from the beach at the beginning)


----------



## Joel

whatsername75 said:


> This song always makes me feel sort of sad/nostalgic. It's such a good song though.


Wow, I've heard that song before and loved it, but never actually knew the name of it or the artist until you posted it, thanks! 





One of the few songs I mastered on my brother's Guitar Hero, or rather the only one =\


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## knuckles17




----------



## FishingWithLoki

*...it's better to burn out than to fade away...*


----------



## MrWorry

Canadian Brotha said:


>


I could never get into sepultura when Max left. They really need to get back together.






Was in the middle of this mess. What a great time! Really got crazy when they started playing Sepultura songs.


----------



## Joel




----------



## kenny87




----------



## MrWorry

This embedding option sucks! Why can't i embed you tube videos?

Paul Van Dyk - White Lies


----------



## kenny87

> This embedding option sucks! Why can't i embed you tube videos?
> 
> Paul Van Dyk - White Lies


here you go, just copy the letters after "V=" in the youtube url and paste inbetween the youtube blocks(whatever they are called) and it will turn out like this.


----------



## MrWorry

kenny87 said:


> here you go, just copy the letters after "V=" in the youtube url and paste inbetween the youtube blocks(whatever they are called) and it will turn out like this.


Thanks! It was really bugging me that i couldn't figure it out.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

MrWorry said:


> I could never get into sepultura when Max left. They really need to get back together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was in the middle of this mess. What a great time! Really got crazy when they started playing Sepultura songs.


I love Sepultura both before & after Max but they are 2 different bands musically & I think it's hard to have expectations when the main vocalist leaves a group, in this case also a musician which changes the writing process a lot


----------



## zookeeper

An aging Steve Earle taking on Townes Van Zandt = so much good.


----------



## Zephyr

Steve Earle is actually pretty freaking awesome. I love is attitude to music and everything, even if his own songs are sometimes generic...


----------



## zookeeper

Zephyr said:


> Steve Earle is actually pretty freaking awesome. I love is attitude to music and everything, even if his own songs are sometimes generic...


It's true. Some of his stuff is a little lackluster, but he's still awesome.


----------



## MrWorry

Canadian Brotha said:


> I love Sepultura both before & after Max but they are 2 different bands musically & I think it's hard to have expectations when the main vocalist leaves a group, in this case also a musician which changes the writing process a lot


Actually, the Roorback album was pretty good. I still listen to a few songs of that one.


----------



## Witan




----------



## Reachinghigher




----------



## Joel




----------



## toffee




----------



## dullard

Love.


----------



## huh

Love this video...


----------



## Happ2beme

*La Tequilera*


----------



## socialcocoon

Cover song sung by me: Madonna's 'Frozen'. Feel free to watch, rate, subscribe, whatever your heart desires.


----------



## pandals




----------



## Phibes




----------



## slaughter in the vatican

^That video is strangely fascinating. And quite a catchy song!


----------



## zookeeper




----------



## ShyFX




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## moxosis




----------



## ApatheticJalapeno

kikachuck said:


>


That song has a pretty rockin' bass line, I have to admit. If they just has a better video and slightly less cheesy lyrics, the song itself wouldn't be so bad. :yes


----------



## TimeisAllAround

I love this..


----------



## FakeFur

I'm in love with this song


----------



## FakeFur

Michael Jackson is a teenager when he sings this. He sounds so nice.


----------



## Half_A_Person

I don't know what is going on...I don't usually like this type of music but I am obsessed:


----------



## keithp

These are videos I took live at a concert.

Cascada:










Michael Jackson Tribute





Official Cascada music videos 

Evacuate The Dancefloor





Dangerous





Fever


----------



## keithp

Sorry, fixed it.

These are videos I took live at a concert.

Cascada:










Michael Jackson Tribute





Official Cascada music videos 

Evacuate The Dancefloor





Dangerous





Fever


----------



## zookeeper




----------



## photofreak

The Floor Is Made Of Lava - Happy Monday


----------



## xerwb2

Nevermore - The Heart Collector 
This isn't the actual video for it, just an animation that it fits really well.


----------



## Half_A_Person

Not sure if this has been posted but this video/song always takes my breath away when I'm in the right mood.

Radiohead's "Bulletproof...I Wish I Was"


----------



## scintilla




----------



## zookeeper




----------



## ShyFX

http://www.latenightwithjimmyfallon.com/blogs/2009/11/neil-young-sings-the-fresh-prince-theme-song/

Neil Young sings the Fresh Prince of Bel Air theme song.


----------



## socialcocoon

This is me singing a cover of Selena's 'Como La Flor'. I don't know how to put up a picture of the video yet, so I put the link.


----------



## SOME




----------



## ShyFX

whatsername75 said:


> lol! That was great.


I thought so too..glad you liked it.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

I can't believe I never heard of this man before. His voice... his voice... :love2

I swear I was born in the wrong generation.


----------



## EagerMinnow84




----------



## erasercrumbs

I wish it were a little less blurry.


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## Famous

.


----------

